# You are my sunshine...



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

My beautiful boy Helios died today. RIP little buddy...


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry! He was gorgeous.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Newfiedragon,

Helios was beautiful! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry. He was so cute. It's so hard to lose a buddy.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww, I am so sorry. My little buddy is sick and in QT right now. I am so sad!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Gorgeous, such long fins.
I am so sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Helios.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

So sorry for your lose.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nooo! He was my favorite! D:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was such a beautiful boy.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss! Looking at your signature, did you lose two fish in two days??


----------

